# Medidor de Ganancia de Transistores



## XanoZuke (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Me encuentro haciendo un comprobador de transistores como proyecto para una materia. El prof. nos ha pedido que encima de eso, el circuito tambien debe de medir la ganancia del transistor. Ya tengo el circuito de comprobacion, pero seria posible que alguien me indicara en el camino correcto para obtener la ganancia del transistor? Se que es posible, puesto que los testers traen una circuiteria que se encarga de eso. 

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## pepechip (Ene 14, 2008)

hola 
precisamente ayer localice en una revista el esquema de uno. En 1 o 2 dias lo escaneo y te lo paso.

saludos


----------



## dimmer (Ene 14, 2008)

mil gracias pepechip! esperamos por ti =D! el es mi companero de proyecto. tambien vamos a hacer un medidor de LCR, esta bastante bueno el proyecto!


----------



## pepechip (Ene 15, 2008)

hola
 en estas dos imagenes tienes el esquema y la explicacion.


----------



## dimmer (Ene 15, 2008)

mil gracias pepechip =D!


----------



## wilmu (Jun 18, 2010)

Un saludo compañeros.

Mi duda tiene que ver con obtener la ganancia de corriente (BETA) en un Darlington, especificamente el TIP142. He intentado varias formas, con varios circuitos y no he logrado nada. Según el datasheet tiene una BETA minima de 500, sin embargo al ensayarlo en circuitos con resistencias solo obtengo una BETA de 80 aprox. No poseo un mulimetro con medidor de alta ganacia, asi que me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de medirla mediante un circuito u otra cosa. He buscado en foros y no he encontrado alguna informacion relevante.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 18, 2010)

Hola wilmu

Talvez encuentres una ayuda o idea para satisfacer tu requerimiento por acá.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/graficas-transistor-38633/ saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wilmu (Jun 18, 2010)

Un saludo.

Gracias por la ayuda.

El problema es que no cuento con un trazador de curvas y por eso estaba buscando alguna manera de medirla solo con multimetro (que no tiene medidor de grandes ganancias) y un circuito. La verdad no sé si se puede, por eso recurro a esta comunidad tan grande de electronicos.

Exitos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cual hfe queres medir? el de continua o el de alterna?

El de continua lo podrias medir con un tester midiendo la ic e ib, y la division ic/ib te dara el hFe.

El de alterna, no te queda otra que usar un osciloscopio, tal vez podrias probar metiendole una senoidal a la entrada y medir el Vrms, y hacer lo mismo a la salida, y en funcion de la transferencia de tension del amplificador, podrias darte una idea del hfe. Pero hacer esto, de seguro vas a cometer un error de medicion importante.

Por otro lado, pensa que el hfe (tanto de alterna como de continua), varian segun la Ic.


----------



## andresj857 (May 30, 2011)

ps tengo que hacer un circuito que mida el beta de cualquier transisotr ya sea pnp o npn y yo lo voy hacer manteniendo Ib constante pero no se como hacerlo, y ala salida mostrar el beta del transistor en un galvanometro. o ps no se si lo estoy haiendo bien asi que una ayuda por favor gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 31, 2011)

Hola andresj857

Para Ti qué es “beta” de un transistor ?. 
Cómo defines ese parámetro en un transistor ?.

Para aplicarle una Ib constante a un transistor se requiere de un voltaje constante llamado Vref.
Vamos a suponer que nuestro Vref. = +1Vdc. Si este voltaje se lo aplicamos a una R = 1K circularía por ella 1mAmp.
La otra terminal de nuestra R se conecta a la entrada negativa de un amplificador operacional, la entrada positiva se conecta a tierra(común de la fuente bipolar), polarizamos nuestro Amp. Oper. Digamos con +15V y –15V.
Como el Amp. Oper. Está sintiendo una corriente positiva en su entrada negativa, éste eleva su salida negativamente para contrarrestar aquella entrada de corriente.

Así que si conectas la juntura BE de un transistor entre la salida del Amp. Oper. Y la entrada negativa, por esa juntura cruzará 1mAmp. En este caso (+1Vdc.) el transistor debería ser de polaridad NPN y el emisor se conectaría a la salida del Amp. Oper.

De este modo puedes obtener una Ib constante.

Ahora, en la segunda parte de tu mensaje dices: _y ala salida mostrar el beta del transistor en un galvanómetro._
Pero Dónde consideras Tú que es la salida ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andresj857 (May 31, 2011)

para mi el beta de un transistor es el factor de ganancia que vamos a tener de  un transistor como el max valor de amplificación o las veces que la señal se amplificara en este transistor, para mantener a ib constante no hay otra manera digamos con un transistor, y el galvanometro lo conectaria en el emisor y gracias su respuesta me oriento mucho acerca de como hacer este proyecto.


----------



## pandacba (May 31, 2011)

El tema que hablas de ganancia pero no queda calro a que ganancia te referis, hablas de poner el galvanometro en el emisor, yo te pregunto cambia algo si lo coloco en el colector?

Por otro lado a que corriene vas a realizar la medición? es que corriente de base pensar utilzar? y cual es la lectura que tendras en el galvanometro?


----------



## andresj857 (May 31, 2011)

en la base una corriente pequeña menor a  1mA y ps en el galvanometro mediria cirriente ero aun no se como hacer que muestre el beta


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 31, 2011)

Acá te dejo algo que hice. Está compuesto por un generador de corriente y uno de tensión. Tal cual está, la corriente de base es de unos 100 uA, y la tensión CE de 5 volts.
Ver el archivo adjunto 54255

PD: la ganancia queda determinada dividiendo la corriente que circula por el colector por la corriente aplicada en la base (usando las mismas unidades -en este caso sería 19/0.1=190-).


----------



## MrCarlos (May 31, 2011)

Hola andresj857

Pues ahí lo tienes, inclusive lo que es Beta dicho de manera entendible.
No sé teclear para que aparezca la letra griega Beta así que:
Beta = Ic. / Ib.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Al que dijo aplicarle 1mA a la base, que pasa si mido un un BC549C que tienen una ganancia superior a 400? o si lo hago con un TIP102 un darlington que tiene un ganancia mínima de 1000?


----------

